# Partikel Farmplätze



## Luyzus (10. August 2007)

Hi, ich bin lvl 69 Mage und will mir auf 70 das Schattenzwirn-Set herstellen.

Da man dafür Unmengen an Partikeln braucht will ich von euch wissen, wo eure bevorzugten Farmplätze für all diese Schatten-, Feuer- und Wasserpartikel sind.

Danke schon im Voraus für eure Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahngarth (10. August 2007)

feuer und wasser partikel eben bei den jeweiligen elementaren
für schattenpartikel die leerwandler im nethersturm.


----------



## MalibuIce (10. August 2007)

Die wasser und Feuerpartikel würde ich erst farmen wenn du 70 bist. Dann kannst du nämlich zum Elementarplateu in Nagrand. Wasser ist nicht so begehrt da und lässt sich einigermaßen gut farmen, bei Feuer brauch man allerdings auf meinem Server immer etwas mehr gedult weil sehr viele an Feuerpartikeln interressiert sind.


----------



## Tahngarth (10. August 2007)

bei uns aufm server sind alle außer erdelementare überfarmt,


----------



## Topperharly (11. August 2007)

*grinst* 5 stunden da gefarmt 6 urfeuer 16 urerde 16 urwasser 5 urluft 5 mana^^ *todeswache ftw* öhm jo schatten läßt sich aber leicht auf der höllenfeuerinsel farmen. die halten fast nix aus.


----------



## Rocksalana (28. August 2007)

feuer lässt sich auch schon leicht vor lvl 70 farmen, habe mit meinem mage von 68 - 70 im schergrat die elemtare gefarmt (brauchte 72 urfeuer) auch die elemtare im schattenmondtal geben gut partikel, auf 70 nette ausweichstelle weil nagrand so gut wie immer überfarmt ist


----------



## Absimilard (28. August 2007)

MalibuIce schrieb:


> Die wasser und Feuerpartikel würde ich erst farmen wenn du 70 bist. Dann kannst du nämlich zum Elementarplateu in Nagrand. Wasser ist nicht so begehrt da und lässt sich einigermaßen gut farmen, bei Feuer brauch man allerdings auf meinem Server immer etwas mehr gedult weil sehr viele an Feuerpartikeln interressiert sind.




Für das Plateau sollte an allerdings bedenken das es meist das Ziel vieler Farmer ist. Du solltest es am besten zu verschiedenen Zeiten versuchen um herauszufinden wann auf deinem Server die wenigsten Leute dort sind.


----------



## kolesh (28. August 2007)

Wasserpartikel = Im See bei Shattrath die Aale (für mich als Frostmage sehr angenehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Schattenpartikel = Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, Nagrand (Oshu'gun)
Feuerpartikel = Schattenmondtal

Das sind meine Farmspots, falls ich mal Lust zum Farmen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fubman (12. November 2007)

WasserPartikel Farmst du am besten in Skettis im See(Die WasserElementar Killen) ist nicht überfarmt normal und geht relativ schnell ua. sind da auch 72 Elite Mobs als Hexer ganz Easy zu killen) die droppen so bis zu 5 WasserPartikel!


MFG Froop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fubman (12. November 2007)

WasserPartikel Farmst du am besten in Skettis im See(Die WasserElementar Killen) ist nicht überfarmt normal und geht relativ schnell ua. sind da auch 72 Elite Mobs als Hexer ganz Easy zu killen) die droppen so bis zu 5 WasserPartikel!


MFG Froop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keelina (13. November 2007)

Meine Lieblingsplätze sind die Teufelsglut im Schattenmondtal, und die Echsennarbe im Schattenmondtal.
Keine Farmer, und einige viele Elementare.

In der Teufelsglut findest du im ganzen grünen Lavabereich grüne Elementare, wütende Feuerelementare sind zwar grün, droppen aber genausogut Feuerpartikel. Dort findet man auch Wütende Erdelementare, die droppen eben Erdpartikel, und das ned schlecht.

Auf der Echsennarbe gibt es zwei Seen. Auf einem sind ca. 5 Elementare die man als Mage locker wegbomben sollte. Nachdem man gereggt hat wechselt man auf den See fast direkt nebenan wo weitere 10-15 Elementare sind. Immer 5-6 Pullen, Arkane Macht und Wegbomben. Allein das ist schon fast 1 Urwasser (also pro See mein ich jetzt) Die droppen bei mir dort alle sehr gut, jeder 2. hat immer 2 Partikel. Ganz selten das einer mal gar keine hat.

Schatten am besten in Nagrand Oshugun und Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Und Urleben in den Zangarmarschen bei dem Sumpf. Hat den Vorteil man bekommt währendessen noch Kräuter von den Sumpfhüter und Sumpflords. Die sind so schwach, also 60-63 glaub ich, das man da als Mage locker 7-8 pullen kann. Mit Arkaner Macht geht das alles sehr viel einfacher. Mit Feuer sollte es noch einfach gehen.

8 auf einem Fleck pullen --> Frostnova --> Flammendingsda ausm Boden --> Drachenodem --> Druckwelle --> Rest wegbomben

Ziemlich simpel, und zu 70% 1 Urleben.

Urmana is für mich etwas schwierig als Arkanmage, wobei Feuer da auch gut seine Wirkung tut. Nur AE is bei denen eben nicht drin weil se Immun sind. Mana farm ich am liebsten bzw. besten im Nethersturm. Gibts da eigentlich noch woanders nen Platz als im Nethersturm? Hab ja mal gehört die lvl. 2 Manasauger im Immersangwald sollen auch welche droppen, habs aber nie probiert.

Urluft farm ich ebenfalls im Schattenmondtal. Wenn man mal dem Pfad der Eroberung nachreitet bzw. fliegt kommt man in ne große Schlucht mit Unmengen Windgeister oder Luftgeistern, diese droppen auch recht anständig.
---------------------------------------------

Meine Plätze sind auf Gilneas halt nicht überfarmt. Im Elementarplateu lohnt sich farmen erst ab 3:00 Uhr frühs, obwohl mittlerweile auch dann schon weitere 2-3 auf die selbe Idee gekommen sind wie ich.


----------



## Skyko (13. November 2007)

Urerde/Urfeuer ist am besten morgens in nagrand zu farmen, sind meistens nicht soviele player anwesend.

Urmana in Nethersturm.

Urwasser in Schattenmondtal (weil da nie einer bei den wassereles ist)
>Feuereles gibt es da auch aber die sind meistens überfarmt (zumindest auf meinem Realm)

Das sind meine Partikel-Farmstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

